# Why do they forget? Can you get them to remember?



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

On a couple of occasions, I noticed that my bf would forget something nice that I did for him, like for his birthday, while trying to convince that what SHE did was a big deal? Like the difference between my preparing dinner and getting the exact cake that he wanted and his having to amke dinner reservations himself to see her (more than 2 weeks after his birthday and no mention of his b-day when getting together.)

Should I remind him of things I do for him? Or is that too pushy?


----------



## livnlearn (Mar 5, 2012)

who is "she"...his ex-girlfriend??:scratchhead:


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

livnlearn said:


> who is "she"...his ex-girlfriend??:scratchhead:


his ex gf cum "just friends" friend


----------

